
Go and Rust – objects without class (2013) - nauhygon
https://lwn.net/Articles/548560/
======
galangalalgol
I like this style. I tend to use it in c++. It looks like I may have a java
project some time this year. Is it possible to do this in java with plain old
data classes ( preferably all final) and classes that are just collections of
static final methods?

